# Some New Stuff



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Well I have completed a new body, along with restarted another model improvement project with a smaller body. Just when you think you have it figured out, tackle making throws you a new loop. I guess thats what makes it fun.

Here are a few new colors of the 10" bait and my prototypes of the finished 13" bait. 

The 13" is my pride and joy. It can achieve 40ft of depth with 92 feet of line. That was done with 10-12b briad, but i am certain with 20 lb braid it will only take a few more feet of line. Does this thing ever dig! I have another shallower lip that i think will max out at 25, however i still have to test it out a bit. I will keep everyone posted. These are just the prototypes, i hope to make a finished batch this fall and winter.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

And here are the ten inchers!


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

those look stunning. amazing job.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Outstanding! I really like the way you sunk the eyes, very realistic looking.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Dude, you have some insane talent! Great work, I always enjoy seeing your baits.

jeremy


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Fantastic stuff! Love your patterns (on these and previous postings)

Michael


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments. Everyone that posts on here helps push me to the next level. I like coming up with new deep looking patterns!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Excellent work.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice work Jared. 

Did you get to run them at St. Clair this past weekend? I know it is still a little early for the big baits but I bet they would have still hit them.

John


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Those are some of the cleanest, tightest LARGE baits I've seen. Very,very nice Hawg hunters for sure.

I really like your pattern styles.....Top notch

MS


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

thanks guys,

The big baits are the first two of their kind. I just painted the colors to try some new thing and they turned out pretty well. i was not going to put eyes or gills on them, but then one night i felt bold. I

I will be making a dozen or so more between now and winter.

John,

we did run them for a handful of hours on St Clair, with nothing to show. But boy do they pound! All the small body baits are what the fish seemed to want. My seven inch bait went off a few times. And bucktails seemed to rule.

Nothing wanted the big baits yet. But if i get back up there this fall, bet your bottom one or both of those lures are swiming the entire time off a boat rod! I know something will eat them. Scott and I have big plans for the big bait this fall.


----------



## Ganjo (Aug 21, 2011)

Is the first time i've seen your work,
are beautiful,compliments.
Ivan


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I am amazed by artisitic talent such as this, probably because my artistic talent resembles that of a 6 year old kid. Very nice baits.


----------



## rebs (Apr 16, 2010)

Those look great, I would be interested in buying a couple. Let me know the details please.


----------



## huckleberry84 (Sep 3, 2011)

Like the looks and quality of your new 13in lures. I fish erie in the summer and the gulf near Ft Myers Fl in the winter. I do some work for Scott at Reef Runner lures trolling for Grouper, Kings, and what ever will take his new 900 series. I would like to try some of yours, if your interested in the Salt Water market. I will be leaving Oh for FL in oct so let me know and maybe we can work something out. Huck


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

that is totally amazing wokk u,ve done ther. i,ed be willing u could NEVER purchase a better product. that blows my mind.


----------



## bronzebach (Dec 27, 2005)

Incredible. Sending pm.


----------

